# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  مشكلة إستهلاك البطارية وكاميرا نيكسوس 5 في اندرويد 4.4.2 كيت كات

## mohamed73

إن شعرت بإستنزاف بطارية هاتفك الذكي أكثر مع التحديث إلى النظام الأخير  اندرويد كيت كات فلست الوحيد في ذلك، فالمشكلة تعود إلى برنامج يعمل في  الخلفية و يتحكم بكاميرا هذه الأجهزة تحت باسم “mm-qcamera daemon” و يتسبب  في استهلاك البطارية أكثر و ارتفاع درجة حرارة الهاتف في إصدار اندرويد  4.4.2 كيت كات.   
 في الأسبوع الماضي المئات من مستخدمي هاتف جوجل نيكسوس Nexus 5  الذي يعمل بنظام اندرويد إصدار 4.4.2 أشاروا في المنتديات المتعلقة بقضايا  مشروع اندرويد مفتوح المصدر AOSP بأن الإصدار الأخير يستهلك أكثر من نصف  البطارية وفي بعض الحالات يتسبب في زيادة سخونة الجهاز. أما من جهة جوجل  فقد أكدت خلال اليومين الماضيين أنها قامت بتحديد المشكلة المسببة؛ لذلك  ستقوم بإطلاق تحديث لأجهزتها من أجل حلها دون تحديد موعد لذلك لكنها نصحت  مستخدمي الهواتف من شركات أخرى والتي تعمل على اندرويد كيت كات وخاصة الذين  واجهتهم نفس المشاكل بالاتصال بالشركات المصنعة من لحل الأمر.
 أحد أعضاء فريق المشروع المذكور كتب ما يلي، ”لا يمكننا  المساعدة في مشكلة استنزاف البطارية الكبير للأجهزة من غير Nexus ففي هذه  الحالة يتوجب على المستخدم مراجعة مصنع جهازه، فالعملية المسؤولة عن تشغيل  الكاميرا تأتي من تلك الأجهزة العاملة بشرائح كوالكوم إلا أن الكود  المستخدم يختلف من جهاز لآخر”.
 الجدير بالذكر أيضاً أن بعض مستخدمي فابلت سامسونج جالاكسي نوت Galaxy Note 3  العاملة بنظام اندرويد 4.3 جيلي بين اشتكوا من مشاكل مشابهة لكن الواضح  هنا أن جوجل مدركة أن برمجية الكاميرا هي المسببة لإشغال المعالج بشكل دائم  منذ إطلاق اندرويد 4.4.2 كيت كات مع نهاية العام الماضي أي بعد أسبوع من  إطلاقها لتحديث مخصص لتحسين كاميرا Nexus 5.
 وفقاً لـ جوجل فإن هذه المشاكل  تزداد أيضاً مع تطبيق سكايب Skype الذي يقوم بشكل منتظم بالوصول إلى كاميرا  الهاتف من الخدمات الخلفية والذي بشكل أو بآخر يقوم بالتسبب بالمشكلة. لكن  ما الحل؟
 حتى الآن على ما يبدو هناك  طريقتان مؤقتتان للحل لكنهما غير عمليتان بالمرة فالأولى إلغاء تنصيب Skype  والثانية إعادة تشغيل الهاتف وذلك وفقاً لـ AOSP. فحذف هذا التطبيق يقلل  بشكل جوهري من ظهور المشكلة لكن ألا تظن معي بأنه يعتبر من أكثر التطبيقات  رغبة على الهاتف النقال؟
 عمومًا تطبيق سكايب Skype ليس  الوحيد، فأي تطبيق محادثة يستخدم كاميرا الهاتف قد يسبب مشاكل مشابهة لكن  بعضها لا يقوم بذلك لأنها لا تطلب استخدام الكاميرا إن لم تكن تطلب  الصلاحيات في الخلفية.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## السقاف

goooooooooooooooooooooood

----------

